# Where do Doxa owners live?



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

With Doxa going retail, how it markets itself will determine what type of future it has. What market? who they want to appeal to? what countries?
This poll could have any number of uses but anyway it would be interesting to know where all current and future Doxa live?

(Please excuse me if I have generalised your country/ region)


----------



## Yangzom (Feb 12, 2006)

I am yangzom, live in Hong Kong.
starts to collect DOxa since Dec,2004.

Doxa Carib 750T
Vintage Doxa Divingstar 300T
Doxa 600T-graph pro 
Doxa Pro 1000T
Doxa T-graph sharky (on-order)


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

Dublin, Ireland.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow, that makes 2 of us in Dublin


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

sunster said:


> Wow, that makes 2 of us in Dublin


I wouln'd expect to see many more, There is only 1 other person I know in Dublin who posts here with a Doxa.


----------



## smurfe (Sep 10, 2006)

I live just outside Baton Rouge Louisiana. 20 miles northwest to downtown BR, 45 miles southeast to downtown New Orleans.


----------



## Fynn (Oct 2, 2006)

I have visited Dublin (and absolutely loved it)... But I am Canadian.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

smurfe said:


> I live just outside Baton Rouge Louisiana. 20 miles northwest to downtown BR, 45 miles southeast to downtown New Orleans.


 New to Doxa (bought one last night on the bay - Sub 600T) but have been collecting (and selling) watches for about 4 years. I live in Shreveport. I have always liked the look of the orange faced watch and have watched values steadily climb and as I mentioned, took the plunge last night.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 7, 2007)

Atlanta, GA (but TX will always be home).


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Sf, Ca


----------



## cyote57 (Apr 21, 2007)

Houston, Texas here.. A few doxas in Texas I think!! :-!


----------



## DoxaHarleyDog (May 11, 2007)

Atlanta, GA but I grew up in Northwest Ohio and lived in Cincinnati for many years before moving south.


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm in horse country near Ocala surrounded by Longleaf pines,Oaks and palmetto. 50minutse from The Gulf and a little over 60 from The Atlantic. 1.5 hrs from Orlando, Tampa St. Pete, and Daytona. It's the best of all worlds. No Storm surge. Hurricanes only every 40 years. Came here from Upstate NY near Watertown 4 years ago and will never go back. The only frozen H2O I ever want to see again is what's in a cold drink.

Joe


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

Live in Millbrae, CA but work in SF.

John M.


----------



## rhessel (Jan 24, 2007)

I live in:

South America;
Country: Brazil (if written in Portuguese, would be "Brasil", with an "s");
State: Rio Grande do Sul (Located in the south part of Brazil)
City: Porto Alegre.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm an American living in the Rheinland Palatinate of Germany, close to the French border; but in my mind I'm goin' to Carolina.


----------



## Bill Weldon (Feb 26, 2006)

Count in another Texan. Been collecting watches about 10 years, but my first Doxa is incoming: Sharkie 1000.

Bill


----------



## iWatch (May 21, 2007)

SMSgt Bo said:


> I'm an American living in the Rheinland Palatinate of Germany, close to the French border; but in my mind I'm goin' to Carolina.


I've been in Atlanta, GA for 14 years, but I'm from South Carolina (that is what you mean, isn't it? :-d) originally.


----------



## QWKDTSN (May 27, 2007)

Born and raised in San Diego CA, I am living in Washington State, USA.


----------



## Blackmon (Feb 11, 2006)

Born in Holland, but living in Northern California now.
Tim


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

lhanddds said:


> New to Doxa (bought one last night on the bay - Sub 600T) but have been collecting (and selling) watches for about 4 years. I live in Shreveport. I have always liked the look of the orange faced watch and have watched values steadily climb and as I mentioned, took the plunge last night.


Same here.....Shreveport, LA. Small world isn't it?:-d

Congrats on fishing the 600T Pro out of the 'Bay.|> I was watching that one but I'm waiting to see a 1000T before I decide.


----------



## fx5150 (Jul 1, 2007)

Littlerock Calif. Yes Calif, We have a Littlerock too. Our's is one word, Arkansas is Little Rock, Just ordered a Military Black 750T sharkhunter on Saturday, Traveling to China on thursday on Business so may not see it until I get home.....In Dec. WOW, 5 Months, As I said in a post yesterday, I will miss my family, But also looming in my mind will be the Doxa. Unless it gets here before then, Not sure I want to chance shipping it to China,


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

fx5150 said:


> Littlerock Calif. Yes Calif, We have a Littlerock too. Our's is one word, Arkansas is Little Rock, Just ordered a Military Black 750T sharkhunter on Saturday, Traveling to China on thursday on Business so may not see it until I get home.....In Dec. WOW, 5 Months, As I said in a post yesterday, I will miss my family, But also looming in my mind will be the Doxa. Unless it gets here before then, Not sure I want to chance shipping it to China,


What time do you leave on Thurs? There is a reasonable chance it will arrive on Thurs. My guess is it will probably ship tomorrow. :think:


----------



## Duffy0401 (May 11, 2007)

Reading, PA here. That's about 40 miles from Philadelphia.


----------



## SeaHunter (Feb 13, 2006)

Born in Buffalo NY live in Heaven on Earth- Coffs Harbour-New South Wales-Australia!


----------



## vogelrealty (Jul 2, 2007)

Omaha, Nebraska.


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

I live in Thessaloniki, Greece.
I have a GMT Pro.


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

*Sherwood Park Alberta Canada*

But in 5 years and 11 months I will be retiring and I will be heading back to the west coast to live.


----------



## Troy (Feb 10, 2006)

Whitefish, Montana. Montana native, and I wish I didn't have to leave, but my wife is in the Navy, and going to be getting her first permanent duty station soon, so I'm going to be closer to the ocean.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Metropolitan Detroit, Michigan, USA.


----------



## shark bait bob (Feb 9, 2006)

Sunny San Diego, California


----------



## Nimrod69 (Jun 18, 2007)

Carmel, California


----------



## RunninOnEmpty (Sep 25, 2006)

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Peter D (Feb 15, 2006)

Been collecting DOXA's since 2004.

The lovely Hills area of Sydney, Australia


----------



## PENGUINVA (Jul 3, 2007)

*Fairfax, VA - 20 miles west of D.C.*
*750T PRO - last January.*

*Bill*


----------



## fwellers (Jun 27, 2007)

PENGUINVA said:


> *Fairfax, VA - 20 miles west of D.C.*
> *750T PRO - last January.*
> 
> *Bill*


I live around the corner from you, in Sterling VA.


----------



## Searambler (Feb 10, 2006)

Born and raised near Detroit MI, have lived in Chicago, Houston and Ft Lauderdale. Now I'm in the Cherry Capital of the World - northern Lower Peninsula of Michigan, near Traverse City. Frankfort is on the Lake Michigan shore, I'm about a half mile from the water. On the map it's under the star where Beulah is......

Paul


----------



## mbakes (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm in Davie, FL about 7 miles wast of Fort Lauderdale and the beach (this dive watch hobby is going to get me back in the ocean to scuba dive again). I've been here for about 24 years. Born and raised in Bergen County, NJ.


----------



## neverbirdie (Oct 29, 2006)

Brookville, Ohio. Northwest of Dayton, on I70.


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

Born and raised in Long Beach, New York (Yes New York has a Long Beach), now living in the City of Sin, Las Vegas, Nevada!


----------



## Patrinos (Mar 23, 2007)

Home for me is both Los Angeles and Athens, Greece.


----------



## lican34 (Feb 11, 2006)

México in Mexico city; also part of North america ;-)


----------



## simon bradfield (Feb 11, 2006)

Above a pub in Fulham, sunny London. 

Simon


----------



## Islander505 (Jun 29, 2007)

Splitting my time between Albuquerque, New Mexico, and Southern California.


----------



## the2ster (Jun 28, 2007)

San Diego California aka Americas finest city..just quoting somebody .dont shoot me im just the messenger.


----------



## mambo (Mar 23, 2007)

I live in Spain and work in Gibraltar. There is a watch shop in Gibraltar that stocks quartz Doxa's but not the upmarket ones


----------



## havsch-01-06 (Feb 6, 2007)

sunster said:


> With Doxa going retail, how it markets itself will determine what type of future it has. What market? who they want to appeal to? what countries?
> This poll could have any number of uses but anyway it would be interesting to know where all current and future Doxa live?
> 
> (Please excuse me if I have generalised your country/ region)


_I live in Havertown, Pa., in the 'burbs West of Philadelphia Pa.. A Good friend said I should look at Doxa watches, as he knew I was looking for a great divers watch. He said Doxa is a real Insiders watch. I joined the Doxa owners club in February '07 - T-Graph 600 Pro 073-250 - and stepped up again a few weeks ago - SUB750T Divingstar COSC 3089/5000. Both new! Both way beyond what I expected! BTW - this is my first post with my new DOXA family. I think a Caribbean is next. i just want to enjoy My T-Graph & Divingstar COSC for awhile. Thanks DoxaTeam!! Kenny G._


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2006)

Birmingham, England.

And at the moment the sun is shining!


----------



## thies wunder (Feb 12, 2006)

Graeme said:


> I wouln'd expect to see many more, There is only 1 other person I know in Dublin who posts here with a Doxa.


this guy is Dibetu !
a real good guy and a top notch ! :-!


----------



## thies wunder (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi,

i live in Lübeck:
it`s a city in the north of germany ;-)




-750T Pro
-750T Carrib
-750T Searambler
-600T Divingstar
-600T Graph
-300T Sharky
-300T Seahunter
-Sub 300T Sharky
-Sub 300T Pro


----------



## A. Baker (Jul 7, 2007)

Born and raised in Connecticut but live in Texas now.


----------



## DoxaHarleyDog (May 11, 2007)

Congrats on your new DOXA purchases and welcome aboard the extended family forum!!:-!:-!


----------



## Watchmeister (Feb 10, 2006)

Edmonton, Alberta, Canada :-!


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Troy said:


> Whitefish, Montana. Montana native, and I wish I didn't have to leave, but my wife is in the Navy, and going to be getting her first permanent duty station soon, so I'm going to be closer to the ocean.


Troy:
I was skiing this year at Big Mountain. that's a great area to live in.
I live in Queens New York

Thom


----------



## hakim (May 11, 2006)

Hong Kong and Kenya (East Africa). Worlds apart! :think:


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Very pleased with the response to this post. I hope Doxa can take something out of this poll when deciding their marketing and dealer strategy for the future.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Southern Ontario , around London - Canada.
Regards
Robt


----------



## goffsroad (Aug 1, 2006)

Surf City, USA 
Huntington Beach, CA


----------



## GeraldT (Apr 13, 2007)

Walnut Creek California
23 Miles East of San Francisco.


----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)

Pueblo, Colorado. Originally from Texas and working to get back there asap.


----------



## casioric (Nov 3, 2006)

Greenwich, London, and here is the *GMT* -










Cheers, Ric


----------



## Alas (Feb 8, 2007)

Scotland for me - beside Loch Lomond. Think I might be the only Scot on here.:think:


----------



## golfboy (Mar 14, 2007)

*Vancouver, Canada*

Golfboy and his two Doxas live in Vancouver, BC, Canada


----------



## noboundries (Feb 23, 2006)

Sharkie T-graph (and 300T reissue - IF YOU'LL SELL ME ONE) in historical Cedarburg, Wisconsin.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow Dan, you're very close to what is about to become the world's busiest airport (control tower actually). You probably know, but Oshkosh EAA Airventure is next week.... or as I describe it to my friends who ride,_ Plane Week!_ b-)


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

Isn't Pierce Manufacturing in Appleton? They make fire trucks, and they are all over the Las Vegas valley!!

Jeremy


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

Boston, MA.

...and I did see a Military Sharkhunter in the hospital where I work, but didn't get the chance to ask the owner about it...

Chris


----------



## doxatgraph (Jul 11, 2007)

Doxa T graph, and a vintage searambler! Lima - Peru, (Southamerica)
saludos
eduardo!:-!


----------



## markg35 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sacramento,Ca


----------



## Robertf (Jul 6, 2006)

Edmonton Alberta, Canada


----------



## MrMilshark (Jul 19, 2007)

Tromsö,Norway the land of the midnight sun b-)


----------



## nmaino (Mar 5, 2006)

The only place to live on this planet: Sunny San Diego, California!!!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

noboundries said:


> Sharkie T-graph (and 300T reissue - IF YOU'LL SELL ME ONE) in historical Cedarburg, Wisconsin.


Hello to another WI resident!

Been there a few times. Very friendly people and the village is very well kept.


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm here in North Carolina, USA. Fast approaching the 1 year anniversary of the arrival of my Caribbean 750T!


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

Tallahassee, FL

paul:rodekaart


----------



## Docwein (Feb 11, 2006)

*Merrick, NY................................................ ................*

home to an Pro 600T.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Rochester New York


----------



## davie0146 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ballater, Scotland!

T-Graph Sharkie


----------



## n2btg (Nov 11, 2006)

welcome to singapore! 

SUB 1000T Sharkhunter #0593/5000


----------



## noboundries (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad to hear, been to madtown way too many times (in my college days), always a blast...those that I can remember anyway! :-! Didn't you have a 300T not long ago? I really wanted that puppy and I think I just missed out. Let me know when you're in the neighborhood.



Doxa Dan said:


> Hello to another WI resident!
> 
> Been there a few times. Very friendly people and the village is very well kept.


----------



## cyclopath (Jul 21, 2007)

Now I actually own 1 with 1 to come I feel qualified as an owner!
I live in Sydney, Australia, apparently with a couple of other Doxaholics! Local chapter, anyone??


----------



## subpro300 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi, 
I'm Holger and I live in the middle of Germany near to Frankfurt. ;-)

Regards


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful but HOT Natchez on the River,Mississippi, but a Louisiana boy by birth. Lucky for us Louisiana is just across the river from Natchez.
Collecting watches for probably 25-30 years, Doxas since 2005.


----------



## GraniteQuarry (Feb 13, 2006)

Kilt wearer #3 logging in!! Greetings from oil-town Aberdeen!! :-d

David.


----------



## fayed (Apr 12, 2007)

Just received my first Doxa, a Pro GMT, so I can finally join this thread.
Living in neighbouring oil-town Stavanger, Norway


----------



## lineman9122 (Aug 12, 2007)

For the past 5 years I have called Lebanon, Indiana home (about 20 miles north of Indianapolis...GO COLTS!!!!!!) This is my first Doxa. Sub 750T Dirk Pitt ed. #761/5000


My name is Ryan and I now can proudly say I am a Doxaholic.


----------



## scottss (Jan 16, 2007)

Saskatchewan, Canada!

(totaly landlocked, he,he. great place for a dive watch.)


----------



## brietlingman (Oct 28, 2006)

25 miles north of Orlando, FL ... and a 750T Pro Dirk Pitt on me wrist! :-!


----------



## Chris127 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Merrick, NY................................................ ................*

I'm from Farmingdale, NY it's east of New York City on Long Island.


----------



## MaxStatic (Jul 14, 2007)

Albuquerque NM for a few more months.


----------



## mks61 (Aug 13, 2007)

I was born 53° 22' N 6° 21' W and visit often...

I've lived 47° 32' N 122° 18' W for 26 years and love it! 

750t Pro
750t Pro GMT


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

mks61 said:


> I was born 53° 22' N 6° 21' W and visit often...
> 
> I've lived 47° 32' N 122° 18' W for 26 years and love it!
> 
> ...


I'll let the others figure out your location but, how'd a child of The Emerald Isle end up so far from home?

Joe


----------



## mks61 (Aug 13, 2007)

Aer Lingus amongst others!


----------



## whaler (Aug 19, 2006)

Arlington, VA. 

----------------------------- whaler

Doxa Sub600 T-Graph Professional 131/250
Doxa Sub750T Professional 4981/5000
Doxa Sub750T Sharkhunter 1105/5000
Doxa Sub750T Searambler (any day now)


----------



## BlueSi_425 (Mar 6, 2006)

Sammamish WA, just outside of Seattle.


----------



## AdrianM (Aug 14, 2007)

North of Belgium, close to the Dutch border.
Haven't seen Belgian Doxaholics until now but maybe there are a few under water....
Adrian.


----------



## AdrianM (Aug 14, 2007)

Today I have discovered another Doxa forum member in Belgium: PITOU.
he is living in Charleois, a city in the south French speaking part of Belgium, a few hundred miles north of Paris,France.
Adrian.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Actually very surprised there are no Japanese on the forum with Doxas considering I've heard Doxa have collectors there


----------



## Urq (Aug 24, 2006)

shark bait bob said:


> Sunny San Diego, California


I am in San Diego as well nice place but a little Smokey right now.


----------



## Urq (Aug 24, 2006)

There is also a FRAPPER site for all people with DOXAS.
Add yourself here:http://www.frappr.com/doxawatchowners/map


----------



## colwildcat (Oct 27, 2007)

First Doxa is on the way, Military Sharkhunter. Cannot wait.

Denver, Colorado.


----------



## Ray K (Feb 12, 2006)

My first Doxa, a 750T Pro is on the way so, I guess I qualify. Micky Mouse Town, east. Orlando, Florida. Been here "pre" Disney by way of Miami and New York. b-)


----------



## Bob Breznay (Feb 12, 2006)

750T Sharkhunter #1114/5000:-!

Born, raised, and still live in:

*Niagara Falls NY.*

Kind regards
Bob:thanks


----------



## KindaClever1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Just north of Toledo, Ohio in the United States.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

KindaClever1 said:


> Just north of Toledo, Ohio in the United States.


So.... you live in Michigan? :-d

J/K. Welcome, neighbor! ;-)


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

Stowe, Vermont! and have never seen another soul sporting a DOXA on their wrist and I look at everyones wrist! haa but i do see one on my wrist at least everyday or so


----------



## Iceman (Oct 16, 2006)

Reykjavik, Iceland.... :-!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Iceman said:


> Reykjavik, Iceland.... :-!


Why did you pick out the username that you use??;-);-):-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## KindaClever1 (Nov 24, 2007)

T Bone said:


> So.... you live in Michigan? :-d
> 
> J/K. Welcome, neighbor! ;-)


Lol yep! Thanks T Bone. I live just inside the border of Michigan. Its really something down here when the annual Michigan Ohio State football game rolls around. I think some people around here forgot the Ohio-Michigan border war ended 171 years ago.:-d


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

haaaaaa- you are quick! but perhaps some dichotomy would be in order- "hottotrot" or the like


----------



## will_featherstone (Nov 11, 2007)

Wirral, near Chester, England 
750T SUB Pro


----------



## zman7644 (May 24, 2007)

Another Holland-born Doxa convert, now in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

I am in Northern Virginia, near Leesburg, and have been in this area since 1990.

And this is for T-Bone:

And prior to that, I lived in Grand Rapids, Whitehall, Muskegon, Inkster, Ypsilanti, Livonia, Detroit, and Grosse Pointe Park, Michigan.

Dave


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Rochester, Minnesota USA


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi...regards from Canary Islands(spain)...:-!b-)I have my first Doxa 750t sharky since a month:-!:-!
some pics from a members from Marina diving center of Lanzarote....;-)


----------



## Tonyh (Feb 11, 2006)

West Sussex.

In the UK

:-!


----------



## kuya (Dec 5, 2007)

Jefferson City, MO


----------



## Dannyboy1265 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have lived in London all my life :-!


----------



## watchu2 (Jan 6, 2007)

Born and raised in Paradise Valley, AZ.
Now I live in North Phoenix and am glad to be a Doxaholic.:-!


----------



## kuya (Dec 5, 2007)

Jefferson City, MO


----------



## mikael (Dec 10, 2007)

Knoxville,TN


----------



## TMahaun (Dec 18, 2007)

DC metro area here.


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

Doesnt anyone live near Stowe Vermont I really want a watch friend  its cold in these mountains but good god the snowboarding is sweet as pue and I can see the enemy coming from the house on the hill
Ry


----------



## theo (Sep 7, 2007)

Dimitris said:


> I live in Thessaloniki, Greece.
> I have a GMT Pro.


Thessaloniki here too!

Not a Doxa owner (yet), but I'm working on it.


----------



## excel (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi there,
this is Julian from Spain, 1000t sharkhunter owner.


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

*This one lives in ...*

South Louisiana, outside of Baton Rouge. I got my first DOXA (750T Sharkhunter) in 2007 and couldn't be happier with it. - David


----------



## perrinhj (Feb 4, 2007)

Chelmsford, Essex, about 35 miles outside London .In the UK,


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Hmm, I thought I have seen this type of post before. Anyhow, originally from Thailand. Now, Kansas City, MO. :-! 
My vote goes to USA as all mine are bought while I am here ;-)


----------



## tomdebaun (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm 20 minutes southwest of Indianapolis in Shelbyville with a 750 Sharkie!
Go Hoosiers!


----------



## MaxStatic (Jul 14, 2007)

in the last 2-1/2 years:
started in WA
then to the other side of WA
then to central AL
then central OK
back to AL, this time lower(UCLA for short - Upper Corner Lower AL)
then ABQ NM
now WY

hit 23 other states while enroute to the above locations, needless to say, I've been around in the last few years.

Count them, six moves in well under 3 years....started acquiring Doxas around move #4 and have lusted for them since move 1. Now I have a happy little family up in frigid and windy Cheyenne. ;-)


----------



## Kar (Dec 19, 2007)

Add +1 to the UK here, 750T Professional 3645/5000 now resides in Hertfordshire for 10 months of the year, and 2 months in Port Lincoln South Australia


----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)

Another Minnesotan - Minneapolis


----------



## wakanga1955 (Jun 21, 2007)

Diamond Bar, California. When I want to see "heaven," I go to a DOXA Dealership in Los Angeles! I know where it is.:-d

I was born as a fish, in Southeast asia!:-d


----------

